# DOG IN HEAT



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

This is her first time in heat and I am new to this. What should I be expecting and should her mood change. Thank you any advice would help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to keep her separate from other dogs for the next 4 weeks. Some dogs do not have any noticeable behavioral changes, others are "bitchy" (hence being called bitches LOL). The most important thing is that you prevent her from being bred. Go outside only with her on a short leash. Most dogs bleed during the first week, some less, some more (I've known a few to bleed their entire heat).


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Ok thanks she is just not being her normal jumping around self. Do you know if taking them baths makes them feel better?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to keep my girls separated from the others when they are in heat because yes, they turn into bitches, LOL. The only dog fights I have ever had at my house is a girl in heat snarling and going after another dog, usually over a toy or food. I don't do things very differently, I don't think it bothers them too much except for wanting to lick themselves and keep them clean. Are you planning on getting her spayed? Is this her first heat? I have a girl in heat right now and she usually bleeds her whole heat cycle. Luckily my intact male could care less, LOL, or it'd be a whole lot louder at my house.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Please have her spayed for her sake.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 6 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801710


> This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.[/B]


Wait 'til you see a pic of the HUGE mammary tumor, in little Toto. She's only 4-years-old, at the shelter, and this sucker looks to be the size of a tennis ball.

Perhaps that will change your mind. If not, maybe pics of the seven mammory tumors, my sweet Lulu had removed. 

If that doesn't work, then pics of the millions of BYB dogs in the shelters, which are, more than likely to be euthanized.

Get your little one spayed. This is best for her, you, rescues, and shelters.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 6 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801933


> QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 6 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801710





> This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.[/B]


Wait 'til you see a pic of the HUGE mammary tumor, in little Toto. She's only 4-years-old, at the shelter, and this sucker looks to be the size of a tennis ball.

Perhaps that will change your mind. If not, maybe pics of the seven mammory tumors, my sweet Lulu had removed. 

If that doesn't work, then pics of the millions of BYB dogs in the shelters, which are, more than likely to be euthanized.

Get your little one spayed. This is best for her, you, rescues, and shelters.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Also the risk of pyometria gets higher and higher as a female ages and with each additional heat cycle. The most aggressive way to treat pyometria is to spay and put on antibiotics...otherwise it can potentially be deadly. When a dog's uterus is infected, it is swollen, filled with fluid, and blood flow is increased...therefor making a spay at that time even more risky. It's so much better for them to spay before their first heat cycle or at least before their second...otherwise they will have almost a 1/4 chance of developing mammary cancer one day...and if unspayed will most likely develop pyometria after so many heats


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 6 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801710


> This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.[/B]


I'm curious as to why you would not want to have her spayed?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 7 2009, 05:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802016


> QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 6 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801710





> This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.[/B]


I'm curious as to why you would not want to have her spayed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I was just more scared of the process but trust me after reading and seeing pictures I am defenitely going to get her spayed... Thanks for the info


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 8 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802831


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 7 2009, 05:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802016





> QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 6 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801710





> This is her first heat which is why I was kindof freaking out. I know getting her spayed is the best option but right now I am not sure I want to do that yet. I have no other dogs so I guess her just sleeping alot would be normal.[/B]


I'm curious as to why you would not want to have her spayed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I was just more scared of the process but trust me after reading and seeing pictures I am defenitely going to get her spayed... Thanks for the info
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you had spayed her before she ever had a heat cycle, you would have eliminated her risk of ever getting mammary cancer.

If you spay her before she has a second cycle, you still cut her risk to only 8%. If she has a second heat cycle, her risk of getting cancer later on jumps to 25%.

Make sure you go ahead and schedule the appointment for about a month after she finishes her heat cycle so the second one doesn't sneak up on you.


----------

